

How to transition toward becoming a successful iOS consultant - mcgraw
http://www.xmcgraw.com/how-to-transition-toward-becoming-a-successful-ios-consultant/

======
mcgraw
Have you gone independent? Any advice for those thinking about making the
jump?

